# NEW Digitrax 402 Throttle



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought I would let you guys know that the new Digitrax DT402 throttles are due out on 6/22/09 

The 402 Throttle supports 29 functions f0-f28

And has three types 
DT402 is tethered and IR 
DT402r is simplex radio and works with the UR91 (like the old DT400)
DT402D is duplex radio and works only with the new UR92 and is 2.4 GHz
This one is send and receive …so you can acquire a loco without having to hook into the loco net 
To me this will be a big help out in the yard because I can park a train and select a new one without ever moving an inch from where I am standing ….. For those building a new layout it means you don’t ever have to add a loco net to your back yard ……. It will also help at shows where there is no loco net 
Plus it can do all programming mainline included without plugging in


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

just a note, all older DT400 throttles are upgradable (at Digitrax's shop only). I think that I've seen a $65 price for taking a DT400 (any version) to a DT402D. The new RX is MSRP of $160 so it should be available for somewhat more than $100. A duplex throttle REQUIRES a new RX. The simplex throttle works with the older UR91 RX. 

The UT4 should be available in a "D" version in the fall.....maybe.


----------

